# Milan - Inter: 31 gennaio 2016 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium.



## admin (24 Gennaio 2016)

Derby di Milano, dopo gli impegni in Coppa Italia. Milan - Inter, si gioca domenica 31 gennaio 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Nella partita di andata l'Inter si impose di misura, per 1-0. Il Milan arriva al derby dopo il pareggio per 2-2 ad Empoli. L'Inter dal deludentissimo 1-1 contro il Carpi.

Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20:45 di domenica 31 gennaio 2016.


Seguiranno notizie, formazioni e commenti su Milan - Inter.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2016)

Se figurati , neanche commento


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2016)

pppfffff
Partita ridicola
Risorgeranno contro di noi
Figuriamoci se Sinisa la prepara a dovere sapendo che è la partita decisiva per il campionato


----------



## Aragorn (24 Gennaio 2016)

Perdere contro questi sarebbe veramente un'umiliazione immensa. Tirate fuori le palle (almeno quei pochi che le hanno ancora) e onorate questa maglia e questi colori.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2016)

Due squadre imbarazzanti. Speriamo di vincere con un rigore inesistente al novantesimo.


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2016)

Ci regalassero almeno una gioia, una!!!


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Un solo risultato a disposizione. Vedete cosa fare perché un'altra sconfitta non la sopporterei.


----------



## de sica (25 Gennaio 2016)

Per me, perdiamo male


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2016)

50 e 50, la decidono gli episodi.


----------



## Serginho (25 Gennaio 2016)

Non credo proprio che la vinceremo

X2


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Per me, giocando come si deve, tipo come con la Viola, la si porta a casa. Però il dubbio amletico è prorprio questo: possiamo ripetere la partita fatta con la Viola o sti scarpari nerazzurri, che non sono meglio di noi, la sfangheranno come al solito (di deretano ovvero....)???


----------



## DannySa (25 Gennaio 2016)

E' una partita che non si può perdere, se non altro per fargli perdere 2 punti a loro.
Il nostro campionato è già finito da un pezzo ma perdere pure questo derby significherebbe game over in tutti i sensi.
Avremmo potuto giocarcela già quest'anno per il terzo posto, le altre stentano ma non hanno buttato via tutti quei punti che noi invece abbiamo gettato nel cesso, un mercato decente e un derby vinto avrebbero potuto rilanciarci e invece stiamo qui a sperare nell'EL.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2016)

2-0 per noi!


----------



## folletto (26 Gennaio 2016)

Le probabilità di vincere sto derby sono più o meno pari a quelle che ha Abate di pennellare dieci cross perfetti consecutivi


----------



## CIppO (26 Gennaio 2016)

Boh raga io sono fiducioso


----------



## Jaqen (26 Gennaio 2016)

Pareggio, classico


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Le probabilità di vincere sto derby sono più o meno pari a quelle che ha Abate di pennellare dieci cross perfetti consecutivi



Ti aspetto al varco .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Gennaio 2016)

Partita facile facile, li asfalteremo come abbiamo fatto con Carpi, Verona e Bologna


----------



## folletto (26 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti aspetto al varco .



Magari


----------



## mr.wolf (26 Gennaio 2016)

ultimi gol presi nei derby, Guarin-Obi-Schelotto...direi che siamo a posto per 10 anni con la sfiga


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Gigio
Abate Alex Romagnoli Antonelli
Honda Montolivo Kuco Bonaventura 
Bacca Niang
vediamo se per una volta riusciamo a vedere il nostro miglior 11..


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gigio
> Abate Alex Romagnoli Antonelli
> Honda Montolivo Kuco Bonaventura
> Bacca Niang
> vediamo se per una volta riusciamo a vedere il nostro miglior 11..



Io metterei Adriano, Niag non mi sta piacendo.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io metterei Adriano, Niag non mi sta piacendo.



Anche io se Luiz giocasse come giocava prima di partire per la Cina. Se deve giocare come ha giocato stasera preferisco senza dubbio Niang.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Anche io se Luiz giocasse come giocava prima di partire per la Cina. Se deve giocare come ha giocato stasera preferisco senza dubbio Niang.



Ha giocato senza compagni...


----------



## 13-33 (27 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gigio
> *Abate *Alex Romagnoli Antonelli
> *Honda Montolivo* Kuco Bonaventura
> Bacca *Niang*
> vediamo se per una volta riusciamo a vedere *il nostro miglior 11*..


Siamo veramente scarsi...


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (27 Gennaio 2016)

Non vedo l'ora di vedere le grandi coreografie inneggianti le 7 champions,gli sfottò sugli scudetti di cartone e roba del genere..insomma le solite coreografie del medioevo.
Ma purtroppo ci meritiamo questi tifosi..
Sogno un derby nell'indifferenza che darebbe un enorme segnale invece come sempre i mitomani della curva prolungheranno la nostra agonia..


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Gennaio 2016)

Si perde sicuro


----------



## mandraghe (27 Gennaio 2016)

Non illudiamoci, perfino la disastrata Inter di questi tempi ci è superiore.

Se ci va bene pareggiamo. 

Sarà il solito derby dei poveracci.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non illudiamoci, perfino la disastrata Inter di questi tempi ci è superiore.
> 
> Se ci va bene pareggiamo.
> 
> Sarà il solito derby dei poveracci.



Sì, anche secondo me la partita di stasera non fa testo, noi saremmo stati stuprati allo stesso modo. Personalmente domenica mi accontento di non perdere. In teoria non chiedo molto, vedremo se i nostri eroi mi accontenteranno.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2016)

Arrivano al derby morti.

Vediamo se riusciamo a resuscitarli...


----------



## kolao95 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Questi fisicamente stanno a terra, quindi Kucka sarebbe fondamentale, li asfalterebbe.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Fanno più pena di noi. Non possiamo perderla.


----------



## Reblanck (27 Gennaio 2016)

Prevedo un pareggio.


----------



## alessandro77 (27 Gennaio 2016)

sarà un match tra scarsi, ma loro hanno più cartucce per cui credo finirà male.. Spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2016)

Incontro tra due squadre mediocri.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2016)

Da quanti derby i valori in campo sono imbarazzanti!? Troppi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da quanti derby i valori in campo sono imbarazzanti!? Troppi.



dal derby dello scudo vinto 3-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> sarà un match tra scarsi, ma loro hanno più cartucce per cui credo finirà male.. Spero di sbagliarmi



hanno piu gente che la puo risolvere


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2016)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: Eder giocherà il derby contro il Milan. Oggi l'ufficialità.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Eder giocherà il derby contro il Milan. Oggi l'ufficialità.*



che lo giochi pure, a me fanno piu paura jovetic e icardi, detto questo ci segna sicuro..


----------



## Milan7champions (28 Gennaio 2016)

L'inter ha piu' giocatori di qualita' in attacco e possono vincerla, noi dobbiamo affidarci a Bacca e nulla piu'


----------



## pazzomania (28 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> L'inter ha piu' giocatori di qualita' in attacco e possono vincerla, noi dobbiamo affidarci a Bacca e nulla piu'



Super portiere, super coppia di centrali, attacco superiore al nostro, eppure sono terzi con migliore in campo Handanovic in ogni partita, attacco che non segna, partite vinte sempre 1-0 ed in netto calo fisico generale.

L' Inter è come il Milan, ma con più fortuna (fino ad ora).


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (28 Gennaio 2016)

sarà un pareggio di una noia assoluta..ma con splendide coreografie inneggianti le 7 champions che gaseranno galliani e soci dinanzi alle telecamere di mezzo mondo( forse un quinto ormai..)


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (28 Gennaio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> L'inter ha piu' giocatori di qualita' in attacco e possono vincerla, noi dobbiamo affidarci a Bacca e nulla piu'



I giocatori dell'inter e i tifosi intravedono un futuro,un vero progetto,una società seria,entusiasmo.
I nostri vedono solo decadimento e altre stagioni anonime.
La differenza più che nei valori tecnici,ad oggi sullo stesso livello,sta solo lì...ed è una differenza psicologicamente annientante.


----------



## Milanforever63 (28 Gennaio 2016)

ahimè la perdiamo ...... kulovic è sempre in agguato a favore dei cuginastri


----------



## Milan7champions (28 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> I giocatori dell'inter e i tifosi intravedono un futuro,un vero progetto,una società seria,entusiasmo.
> I nostri vedono solo decadimento e altre stagioni anonime.
> La differenza più che nei valori tecnici,ad oggi sullo stesso livello,sta solo lì...ed è una differenza psicologicamente annientante.


Si condivido, l'unica cosa che potrebbe essere a nostro favore che possiamo giocare con meno pressioni dell'Inter, loro ancora in lizza per lo scudetto e champions noi invece possiamo puntare al massimo nell'europa league


----------



## LukeLike (28 Gennaio 2016)

Io non capisco certi che dicono che l'Inter è nettamente superiore al Milan. Ma dove? Forse se il calcio fosse uno sport di individualità lo sarebbe, ma dal momento che è uno sport di squadra...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Gennaio 2016)

Sono due squadre più o meno dello stesso mediocre livello


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Gennaio 2016)

Facciamo schifo noi e fanno schifo loro, in modo diverso ma sempre schifo è


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2016)

*Damato sarà l'arbitro di Milan - Inter.*


----------



## 666psycho (28 Gennaio 2016)

dobbiamo vincere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma

Abate Alex Romagnoli Antonelli

Kucka Montolivo Bertolacci Bonaventura

Bacca Niang​
Kucka esterno, si, anche solo per dar fastidio a chi pensa di averli venduti tutti.


----------



## Milanforever63 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Kucka ci vuole per dare sostanza fisica a centrocampo


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Damato sarà l'arbitro di Milan - Inter.*


Damato  ma perché un intertriste ad arbitrare il derby?


----------



## folletto (28 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Super portiere, *super coppia di centrali*, attacco superiore al nostro, eppure sono terzi con migliore in campo Handanovic in ogni partita, attacco che non segna, partite vinte sempre 1-0 ed in netto calo fisico generale.
> 
> L' Inter è come il Milan, ma con più fortuna (fino ad ora).



Non esageriamo dai


----------



## Butcher (28 Gennaio 2016)

La perdiamo con un gol del morto di turno, oserei dire Kondocoso!


----------



## MarcoG (28 Gennaio 2016)

0-0 e tutti contenti, tranne spettatori e classifica..
il derby dei poveri..


----------



## Gabry (28 Gennaio 2016)

Sono già incazzato.
Mancano ancora 3 giorni e ho già il demonio dentro che mi morde con una brutalità inaudita.
Mi viene voglia di prendere subito a schiaffi Sinisa a prescindere per paura che la prepari di mexxa.
Mamma mia sto Milan come mi fa diventare brutto dentro... soprattutto contro quelli nati dopo, nati tardi, nati male.


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Grazie per il link.
Non potevo risponderti via messagi privati perche non ho 500 post
Comunque e funzionato il link per streaming. Grazier sei un grande 

Scusa il off topic


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Grazie per il link. [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION]
Non potevo risponderti via messagi privati perche non ho 500 post
Comunque e funzionato il link per streaming. Grazier sei un grande 

Scusa il off topic


----------



## Aron (28 Gennaio 2016)

Il goal dell'ex Kondogbia dovrebbero quotarlo bassissimo.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset


Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
A disp.: Abbiati, Calabria, Livieri, Zapata, De Sciglio, José Mauri, Poli, Boateng, De Jong, Kucka, Luiz Adriano, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Menez, Diego Lopez, Rodrigo Ely
**
Inter (4-3-3): Handanovic; Nagatomo, Murillo, Miranda, Telles; Brozovic, Medel, Kondogbia; Ljajic, Icardi, Eder.
A disp.: Carrizo, Berni, D'Ambrosio, Santon, Montoya, Juan Jesus, Felipe Melo, Jovetic, Biabiany, Palacio, Manaj. All.: Mancini
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Perisic*


----------



## Milan7champions (29 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> ...


Metterei Kucka al posto di Bertolacci


----------



## 666psycho (29 Gennaio 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Grazie per il link. [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION]
> Non potevo risponderti via messagi privati perche non ho 500 post
> Comunque e funzionato il link per streaming. Grazier sei un grande
> 
> Scusa il off topic




 prego!


----------



## 666psycho (29 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> ...




no ma dai! perché insistere con bertolacci! dentro dal primo minuto Kucka, serve qualcuno di fisico a centrocampo non ste due mozzarelle..


----------



## Casnop (29 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> ...



A centrocampo l'Inter sta piazzando le armi pesanti. Meglio lo slovacco, Sinisa.


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> ...



Ancora dentro Bertolacci al posto di Kucka, non ne posso più.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> ...



fuori Pentolacci,dentro Kucka..suvvia


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> ...



*Per la Gazzetta giocheranno Kucka al posto di Honda e Adriano al posto di Niang*


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta giocheranno Kucka al posto di Honda e Adriano al posto di Niang*



Secondo me ha ragione la gazzetta su Kucka, giochera' lui a destra e non Honda.


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta giocheranno Kucka al posto di Honda e Adriano al posto di Niang*



Perfetto, facciamo giocare fuori ruolo il centrocampista col rendimento migliore


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Gennaio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Perfetto, facciamo giocare fuori ruolo il centrocampista col rendimento migliore



Nel Genoa giocava spesso esterno, lo preferisco al centro, ma dubito faccia peggio di Honda.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (29 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta giocheranno Kucka al posto di Honda e Adriano al posto di Niang*



kucka sulla destra per me è perfetto perchè come il jappo garantirebbe a bonaventura di spingere di più accentrandosi per coprire.
Con kucka esterno destro possiamo permetterci anche di alternare menez a jack in futuro sulla fascia sx.


Per quanto riguarda Adriano invece dico che era ora che scendesse in campo a vedere lo scempio che ha combinato a centrocampo.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2016)

*La probabile formazione secondo Sky. Fuori Bertolacci.

Donnarumma
Abate
Alex (Zapata)
Romagnoli
Antonelli
Honda
Kucka
Montolivo
Bonaventura
Bacca
Niang*


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky. Fuori Bertolacci.
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



La preferisco. Bertocesso deve stare in panca, al massimo entrare a partita in corso, che già parte stanco.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky. Fuori Bertolacci.
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



decisamente equilibrata


----------



## Djici (29 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky. Fuori Bertolacci.
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Purtroppo sembra proprio il meglio che possiamo schierare


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (29 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque io non riesco proprio a capire perchè fanno le coreografie..sarò io che non sono abbastanza tifoso ma incitare una società e squadra che fanno pena per me è fuori dal mondo.
Magari sono gli stessi che poi fanno contestazione e fischiano.Ma che coerenza c è in tutto ciò? non ditemi perchè il derby è il derby dai...
lo capiscono anche i sassi che l'indifferenza in un derby darebbe un segnale più di mille contestazioni.Invece no, incitano questi qua.Io che mi faccio il sangue amaro da anni e loro incitano pure. La colpa di questo degrado è in parte di questi tifosi che accettano tutto e di calcio fondamentalmente non gliene fotte nulla.
Ditemi cosa serve far polemiche e post contro galliani e soci su un forum se poi allo stadio c è gente a cui va bene tutto?


----------



## Danielsan (29 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque io non riesco proprio a capire perchè fanno le coreografie..sarò io che non sono abbastanza tifoso ma incitare una società e squadra che fanno pena per me è fuori dal mondo.
> Magari sono gli stessi che poi fanno contestazione e fischiano.Ma che coerenza c è in tutto ciò? non ditemi perchè il derby è il derby dai...
> lo capiscono anche i sassi che l'indifferenza in un derby darebbe un segnale più di mille contestazioni.Invece no, incitano questi qua.Io che mi faccio il sangue amaro da anni e loro incitano pure. La colpa di questo degrado è in parte di questi tifosi che accettano tutto e di calcio fondamentalmente non gliene fotte nulla.
> Ditemi cosa serve far polemiche e post contro galliani e soci su un forum se poi allo stadio c è gente a cui va bene tutto?



Penso che per le "curve" i derby si giochino anche sugli spalti.. Una cosa tipo questa: Tizio "Oh la nostra coreografia era molto meglio" , Caio: "Già peccato per il 3-0" Tizio:"Però vocalmente li abbiamo surclassati!!"


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque io non riesco proprio a capire perchè fanno le coreografie..sarò io che non sono abbastanza tifoso ma incitare una società e squadra che fanno pena per me è fuori dal mondo.
> Magari sono gli stessi che poi fanno contestazione e fischiano.Ma che coerenza c è in tutto ciò? non ditemi perchè il derby è il derby dai...
> lo capiscono anche i sassi che l'indifferenza in un derby darebbe un segnale più di mille contestazioni.Invece no, incitano questi qua.Io che mi faccio il sangue amaro da anni e loro incitano pure. La colpa di questo degrado è in parte di questi tifosi che accettano tutto e di calcio fondamentalmente non gliene fotte nulla.
> Ditemi cosa serve far polemiche e post contro galliani e soci su un forum se poi allo stadio c è gente a cui va bene tutto?





Danielsan ha scritto:


> Penso che per le "curve" i derby si giochino anche sugli spalti.. Una cosa tipo questa: Tizio "Oh la nostra coreografia era molto meglio" , Caio: "Già peccato per il 3-0" Tizio:"Però vocalmente li abbiamo surclassati!!"



Più o meno. Cioè nonostante le cose stiano andando male questa partita fa storia a sè, le prese in giro si sprecano il giorno dopo.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (30 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque io non riesco proprio a capire perchè fanno le coreografie..sarò io che non sono abbastanza tifoso ma incitare una società e squadra che fanno pena per me è fuori dal mondo.
> Magari sono gli stessi che poi fanno contestazione e fischiano.Ma che coerenza c è in tutto ciò? non ditemi perchè il derby è il derby dai...
> lo capiscono anche i sassi che l'indifferenza in un derby darebbe un segnale più di mille contestazioni.Invece no, incitano questi qua.Io che mi faccio il sangue amaro da anni e loro incitano pure. La colpa di questo degrado è in parte di questi tifosi che accettano tutto e di calcio fondamentalmente non gliene fotte nulla.
> Ditemi cosa serve far polemiche e post contro galliani e soci su un forum se poi allo stadio c è gente a cui va bene tutto?



A parte che allo stadio la società non la incita più nessuno da anni ormai, la squadra
anche se scarsa e non certo per colpa dei giocatori rimane sempre una parte di te e
spendere soldi per andare allo stadio senza incitare i propi giocatori non avrebbe
senso neanche se ultima in classifica.
Secondo il tuo ragionamento le squadre che perdono perchè fanno pena non dovrebbero
essere incitate o tifate? ..allora non esisterebbe più il calcio e lo sport in generale. 
E comunque fidati che col sangue amaro ormai ci stiamo tutti, allo stadio al bar sul
forum,ecc. ma non x colpa dei tifosi ma x colpa di quello che hai come nick e avatar.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (30 Gennaio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> A parte che allo stadio la società non la incita più nessuno da anni ormai, la squadra
> anche se scarsa e non certo per colpa dei giocatori rimane sempre una parte di te e
> spendere soldi per andare allo stadio senza incitare i propi giocatori non avrebbe
> senso neanche se ultima in classifica.
> ...



ma se non dai segnali forti allora ti meriti tutto questo scempio..e soffri in silenzio.MUTO. 
perchè dire ''facciamo le coreografie e poi contestiamo'' e come dire ti insulto tutto l'anno ma a Natale ti voglio bene..la stessa squallida ipocrisia..


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Gennaio 2016)

prendetemi per pazzo ma ho la sensazione che balo sarà della partita, la mossa a sorpresa di miha.


----------



## Milanforever63 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> prendetemi per pazzo ma ho la sensazione che balo sarà della partita, la mossa a sorpresa di miha.



non sei tu il pazzo ... sarebbe Miha a farlo ... felice di essere smentito


----------



## Aron (30 Gennaio 2016)

Zero aspettative.
Il derby comunque è partita a sé.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2016)

Anch'io mi aspetto la balotellata da parte di Mihajlovic.


----------



## Hammer (30 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky. Fuori Bertolacci.
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



È il meglio (sigh...) che si possa fare


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> prendetemi per pazzo ma ho la sensazione che balo sarà della partita, la mossa a sorpresa di miha.



Ha appena detto che non è in condizione per giocare.


----------



## de sica (30 Gennaio 2016)

Per me perdiamo tipo 3-1


----------



## Jaqen (30 Gennaio 2016)

Io farei giocare Bertolacci se gioca Kuco.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> prendetemi per pazzo ma ho la sensazione che balo sarà della partita, la mossa a sorpresa di miha.



Dal primo minuto assolutamente no, ha ampiamente dimostrato ad Empoli ed Alessandria di esser assolutamente in una condizione fisica imbarazzante. Poi certo, se la partita dovesse prendere un brutta piega allora è possibile si giochi gli ultimi venti minuti.


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2016)

*I convocati di Mihajlovic per Milan Inter

Fuori De Jong, Nocerino e Luiz Adriano.

PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri
DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Simic, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, José Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Honda, Menez, Niang*


----------



## Kazarian88 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Quei tre fuori credo che ci saluteranno a breve


----------



## Elmajiko10 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Concordo


----------



## cremone (30 Gennaio 2016)

Luiz Adriano è più utile di Balotelli


----------



## Hammer (30 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Mihajlovic per Milan Inter
> 
> Fuori De Jong, Nocerino e Luiz Adriano.
> 
> ...



Luigi è andato. Chissà a che cifre... Ho un po' paura


----------



## Ciachi (30 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Mihajlovic per Milan Inter
> 
> Fuori De Jong, Nocerino e Luiz Adriano.
> 
> ...



Certo è strana la non convocazione di luiz Adriano!!?!


----------



## S T B (30 Gennaio 2016)

Non vinciamo il derby da quasi 2 anni. Abbiamo fatto segnare anche Schelotto, ora sarebbe anche il caso di vincerlo. Speriamo


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Gennaio 2016)

Si è ora di tornare a vincere questa partita, senza paura e con un po' di fortuna non la vedo impossibile.


----------



## Casnop (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il Milan e' migliorato da inizio stagione, l'Inter no, prigioniera di investimenti tattici infelici e scelte discutibili del tecnico Mancini. Abbiamo un paio di giocatori decisivi per le sorti della partita, ma anche cali di attenzione sufficienti ad una squadra scaltra e sparagnina come l'Inter per vincere di misura. Non partiamo battuti, e se finiamo vincenti non sarebbe casuale, ma la logica conseguenza di un faticosissimo sentiero che il nostro allenatore ha deciso di intraprendere. Dai.


----------



## folletto (31 Gennaio 2016)

Dateci una gioia, UNA!


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Mihajlovic per Milan Inter
> 
> Fuori De Jong, Nocerino e Luiz Adriano.
> 
> ...




Mamma mia, ogni volta che leggo i convocati mi vengono i brividi, che squadra di mediocri. L'attacco poi, abbiamo 3 ex giocatori e uno che ha il jet lag dalla nascita.... speriamo bene!!


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per me perdiamo tipo 3-1


----------



## Albijol (31 Gennaio 2016)

Con Eder si sono rafforzati, vabbé noi pure con Boateng


----------



## J&B (31 Gennaio 2016)

meglio loro con Eder


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Quindi considerando che Niang ogni volta al 60esimo non ne ha più son curioso di vedere quale dei tre cadaveri lo sostituirà


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

*Le formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, Zapata, Simic, De Sciglio, José Mauri, Poli, Menez, Boateng, Bertolacci, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Diego Lopez, Rodrigo Ely, Luiz Adriano, De Jong
**
Inter (4-3-1-2): Handanovic; Nagatomo, Murillo, Miranda, Telles; Brozovic, Medel, Kondogbia; Ljajic; Icardi, Eder.
A disp.: Carrizo, Berni, Santon, D'Ambrosio, Juan Jesus, Felipe Melo, Gnoukouri, Perisic, Jovetic, Palacio, Manaj. All.: Mancini
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: -*


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, Zapata, Simic, De Sciglio, José Mauri, Poli, Menez, Boateng, Bertolacci, Balotelli. All.: Mihajlovic
> ...



giustissima la formazione nostra


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Sarò allo stadio, bisogna vincere!


----------



## wfiesso (31 Gennaio 2016)

almeno questa soddisfazione regalatecela


----------



## Sheva my Hero (31 Gennaio 2016)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Sarò allo stadio, bisogna vincere!



Io non ci vado più, nemmeno per le partite di cartello, anche se mi dispiace. Ma la mia protesta va avanti.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

dai! speriamo in un bel 3 a 0! sarebbe un orgasmo


----------



## de sica (31 Gennaio 2016)

Io non so se andare al Bernabeu a vedere il real, o andare in qualche locale che ha la tv italiana e vedermi questa partita squallida


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io non so se andare al Bernabeu a vedere il real, o andare in qualche locale che ha la tv italiana e vedermi questa partita squallida



E ci pensi pure??!???


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (31 Gennaio 2016)

Per me finisce 1-0 per l'Inter oppure 1-1.. Sarò negativo e pessimista.. Ma la penso così e spero vivamente di sbagliarmi


----------



## de sica (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> E ci pensi pure??!???



 a cosa mi hanno ridotto questi farabutti!!


----------



## Danielsan (31 Gennaio 2016)

1-0 Bonaventura



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (31 Gennaio 2016)

5 a 1 per noi...tripletta boateng e telecamera fissa sulla Satta che scambia baci e occhiolini con berlusca su maxischermo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo sportmediaset l'Inter si schiererà col 442, Eder e Jovetic in attacco, panchina per Icardi...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (31 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> ma se non dai segnali forti allora ti meriti tutto questo scempio..e soffri in silenzio.MUTO.
> perchè dire ''facciamo le coreografie e poi contestiamo'' e come dire ti insulto tutto l'anno ma a Natale ti voglio bene..la stessa squallida ipocrisia..



Allo stadio si va per incitare la propia squadra,il tifo e le coreografie fanno
parte di questo, tu non puoi contestare la squadra allo stadio soprattutto nel
derby per colpire la dirigenza, la squadra non ha nessuna colpa se Berlusconi
ci sta portando dalle stelle alle stalle, se vuoi dare un segnale forte alla 
dirigenza devi andare a casa milan o ad Arcore.


----------



## folletto (31 Gennaio 2016)

Io stasera lavoro e forse vedrò qualche spezzone su skygo. Comunque quoto [MENTION=2252]DNA ROSSONERO[/MENTION], stasera si pensa al derby, il tempo per fare le contestazioni ce l'hanno sempre avuto e da stanotte in poi se volessero le potrebbero fare in ogni momento.
Stasera non pensiamo alla disgraziata non-società ma solo al Milan inteso come squadra / maglia.

Forza ragazzi, fate frignare il finocchio col ciuffo!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (31 Gennaio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Milan e' migliorato da inizio stagione, l'Inter no, prigioniera di investimenti tattici infelici e scelte discutibili del tecnico Mancini. Abbiamo un paio di giocatori decisivi per le sorti della partita, ma anche cali di attenzione sufficienti ad una squadra scaltra e sparagnina come l'Inter per vincere di misura. Non partiamo battuti, e se finiamo vincenti non sarebbe casuale, ma la logica conseguenza di un faticosissimo sentiero che il nostro allenatore ha deciso di intraprendere. Dai.



Saremo migliorati noi e peggiorata (forse) l'inter, ma il gap è ancora a loro favore...
Certo si può anche vincere sul campo. Sulla carta partiamo battuti.
(meno male che si gioca sul campo...)


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Gennaio 2016)

Inter favorita, speriamo che la difesa tenga


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Gennaio 2016)

Voglio, assolutamente voglio, vincere questo derby. Assolutamente.
Voglio vedere il Mancio furioso e espulso. Voglio vedere i tatuati perdazzurri uscire indemoniati maledendo il mondo.
Voglio assolutamente vincere così.
Sogno di vincere così.
Forza MILAN!


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il gol di EDER non è neanche quotato


----------



## Sheva my Hero (31 Gennaio 2016)

Dai ragazzi voglio un gol di abate di mano clamorosa non vista dall'arbitro. Voglio vincere una volta con un gol di uno dei nostri pipponi come fa l'Inter da una vita con noi... Va bene anche un tocco di orecchio, naso, osso sacro, l'impor è che sia un gollonzo palesemente irregolare.


----------



## Butcher (31 Gennaio 2016)

Segnatevi il gol di Kondoscemo o di Pelo.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

*Le formazioni ufficiali



MILAN: 4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Montolivo, Kucka, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang

INTER: (4-2-3-1): Handanovic; Santon, Miranda, Murillo, J. Jesus; Medel, Brozovic; Ljajic, Jovetic, Perisic; Eder

QUOTATE*


----------



## Smarx10 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La loro formazione mi sembra moooolto offensiva.. Alla fine brozovic di solito gioca in un centrocampo a 3, da solo con medel non so quanto possa tenere.. Comunque meno male che miha ha panchinato bertolacci per mettere il kuco


----------



## smallball (31 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nostra formazione come da pronostico


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mancini ha messo in campo una squadra piuttosto offensiva, mah vediamo... non bei presentimenti


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

....all andata ero pessimista.....adesso di più!!!


----------



## Reblanck (31 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con la formazione che ha schierato Mancini è difficile prevedere un pareggio.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (31 Gennaio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Allo stadio si va per incitare la propia squadra,il tifo e le coreografie fanno
> parte di questo, tu non puoi contestare la squadra allo stadio soprattutto nel
> derby per colpire la dirigenza, la squadra non ha nessuna colpa se Berlusconi
> ci sta portando dalle stelle alle stalle, se vuoi dare un segnale forte alla
> dirigenza devi andare a casa milan o ad Arcore.



infatti chi parla di contestazione??? non servono a nulla...l'unica cosa è l'indifferenza e colpirli nel portafoglio...ma poi vedi ancora 20000 persone a san siro col bologna e coreografie nel derby magari inneggianti le 7 champions salvo poi criticare la società che vive nel passato....tifosuncoli..senza coerenza..


----------



## Nicco (31 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi auguro una partita equilibrata con tanti goal, almeno ci divertiamo un po' perché il gioco latiterà.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Coreografia oscena.....

Ci stanno portando nella tomba e questi che fanno??? 

Ma mettessero la faccia di Galliani e Berlusconi.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Montolivo con la vanga in mano. Il suo vero lavoro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Hanno messo Monrtolivo a zappare


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

peccato niang!


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma cosa fai Niang...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Foto del secolo Montolivo a vangare


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

mamma mia!!!


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che roba è?


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Solito MIlan solita storia


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

l'andazzo non mi piace... ripigliamocci!


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

ma dai!! fallo netto!!


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Mamma mia Kuco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Come fa a non fischiare aiuto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il solito arbitraggio da Serie A.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Arbitro codardo. Fallo netto su Kucka


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Gennaio 2016)

Arbitro vergognoso e interista


----------



## zamp2010 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Bonaventura mi piace tanto ma deve smettere di tirare da lontano...


----------



## zamp2010 (31 Gennaio 2016)

abate...


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Bravo Kuco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Kuko che forte


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

kucka unico a crederci per ora


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Kucko indemoniato


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

buonissima partita di Alex


----------



## Schism75 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Con 2 centrocampisti con la fisicità e l'intensità di Kucka e un po' di qualità, sarebbe tutto un altro Milan.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

meglio che kuco smetta di tirare..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

E dai Kucka usa il cervello


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Bravo Kuco fatto bene a tirare al posto di dare la palla a quel cesso di Abate..tanto avrebbe spedito la sfera in tribuna


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Alex che MURO


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

l'ingnoranza di niang


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Kuco una bestia in questi 20 minuti arriva sempre primo sul pallone.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Fa paura Kuko 

Altro che Protolacci


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

neanche un giallo? ma scherziamo?


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Gennaio 2016)

Niang un inutile inutile inutile pippone. 
E' dal 2012 che lo aspettiamo, 2012!
Sempre uguale: un cavallone senza arte né parte.
Ah, il Leicester...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma lo caccia il cartellino st'infame?


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

se vabbè, siamo 12 contro 11...l'arbitro nettamente a favore dell'inter..


----------



## zamp2010 (31 Gennaio 2016)

bonaventura non puo tirare da lontano


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

che degrado niang


----------



## zamp2010 (31 Gennaio 2016)

niang e un giocatore da meta classifica


----------



## uoteghein (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma un'azione di calcio la facciamo cristo santo? Ma che pena!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Honda


----------



## BB7 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Che pena, che degrado.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

sembra verona-chievo


----------



## BB7 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Arbitro incompetente


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Non riesco a credere a quello che vedo, st'arbitro è palesemente di parte


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il solito derby bruttissimo. Come sempre la peggior partita di questo fine settimana.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Se non sblocchiamo, qua si rischia il solito 1-0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se non sblocchiamo, qua si rischia il solito 1-0



Tranqui, al 65esimo entra Balo e risolve


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2016)

0 tiri


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Hoda non serve a nulla


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma come si fa....


----------



## uoteghein (31 Gennaio 2016)

Aldo Baglio!


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Gennaio 2016)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

*Alex!

1-0*


----------



## CIppO (31 Gennaio 2016)

Gooool!


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

Goooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ospeeeeeeeedaaaaaaaalexxxxxxxxxx SPETTACOLO

Mi ha fatto innamorare!!!


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Alexxxxxxx


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Aldobagliooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nicco (31 Gennaio 2016)

E andiamoooooo! Che partita Alex per ora!


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hoda non serve a nulla



mi sa che ti ha sentito..


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

*Honda + Alex, fantastici!!*


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Alla Stam!!!


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

Alex migliore in campo in assoluto!


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il Berlusca sembra un povero scemo in tribuna


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2016)

È tornato il vero Alex.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Gennaio 2016)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiii aleeeeeeeeeeeeeeex


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Sarà un catorcio ma è il miglior difensore che abbiamo.. d'altronde questo ha gioato a Lione, Chelsea e PSG


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma lo caccia sto giallo??? Mio dio almeno 3 gialli non dati


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Che ciabattaro che è sto Niang


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

niang non lo sopporto più.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma cosa ci vedete in speciale in sto Niang??' Mah...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

I controlli di palla di Bacca e Niang sono da mani nei capelli


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2016)

Niang vale quello che abbiamo pagato. Altro che 16mln


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Tutto cervello sto Niang


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Con due acquisti decenti..
Si andava in Champion seriamente.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

dove vai gigio...


----------



## BB7 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Arbitro da inchiesta


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

peccato jack!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Partita da ufficio inchieste


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Silvio cabaret


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Braaaaavo Romagnoli


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

troppi ciabbatari davanti comunque


----------



## uoteghein (31 Gennaio 2016)

Bravissimo Romagnoli prima


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Che palle sto Niang


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Buttare fuori Niang, mettere immediatamente Luiz Adrianello


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Bene tutti a parte Bacca e assolutamente Niang vergognoso, pietoso, imbarazzante, altro che 16 milioni

Bonaventura, Honda, Romagnoli, Alex, Kuko e Montolivo ottima partita


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Gennaio 2016)

Tutti molto bene tranne le due punte


----------



## smallball (31 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Buttare fuori Niang, mettere immediatamente Luiz Adrianello



e' in borghese


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

Dai tutto sommato posso dire di essere soddisfatto, non stiamo facendo male. Facciamo molta fatica in avanti. Migliori in campo Alex e Kucka, bene Jack, Romagnoli e Monto. Male Bacca e molto male Niang. Honda ha fatto una cosa buona.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Buttare fuori Niang, mettere immediatamente Luiz Adrianello




che non è stato convocato... meglio niang che quei 2 cadaveri..


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2016)

niang brutto cesso infausto, ogni palla che tocca è trasformata in liquami
boneventura fin'ora un po' poco ispirato

kucka travolgente, molto bene


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Arbitraggio scandaloso!!! totalmente a senso unico. Non c'ha fischiato 3 falli nettissimi in prossimità dell'area nostra... nessun cartellino sui loro falli tattici durante le ripartenze.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2016)

l'arbitro poi è un'idiota, non ci sta fischiando dei falli assurdi


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ci vuole per forza un altro goal per stare un po' tranquilli, la difesa soprattutto nella zona di Antonelli ci sono voragini


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2016)

cioè io veramente non ho parole... niang

NIANG

orrendo


----------



## Gas (31 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Partita da ufficio inchieste



Non la sto vedendo, mi spiegate cos'è successo per cortesia ?


----------



## sion (31 Gennaio 2016)

l'arbitro ci fa perdere..scontato..l'inter doveva avere almeno 4 ammoniti


----------



## Nicco (31 Gennaio 2016)

Arbitraggio che non comprendo, non trovo il senso di fare lo splendido all'inglese non tirando fuori cartellini ed incattivire la partita permettendo interventi pericolosi e che fanno innervosire...


----------



## uoteghein (31 Gennaio 2016)

Malissimo Niang e anche Bacca. Va bene storiella che va servito, ma Bacca l'80% delle partite non tocca una palla e sbaglia controlli da scuola calcio pulcini


----------



## Gabry (31 Gennaio 2016)

Bene tutti. Avessimo due punte e un arbitro serio sarebbe anche meglio.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che palle sto Niang



.


----------



## zamp2010 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Niang e da vendere...
Honda solo quel cross ad Alex e fatto non ricordo l'ultima volta e saltato aversario?

Comunque con 2 aquisti da qui a fine stagione si poteva lottare per il terzo posto


----------



## Schism75 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Purtroppo Alex é in là con gli anni è molto fragile fisicamente, sennò era un difensore di livello mondiale. Sicuramente il migliore in rosa, altro che Mexes. Ribadisco con 2 centrocampisti in più come Kucka: uno in mezzo che sappia dare qualità e intensità e uno all'esterno che sappia fare tutta la fascia, sarebbe tutto un altro Milan. E si, davanti Niang é di nuovo involuto a 2 anni fa. Li se Menez recupera la forma e accetta di giocare, oppure, come dicevo lo scorso anno e ad inizio di questo, proverei Honda seconda punta, così é più vicino alla porta e più centrale e può sfruttare il tiro e un discreto passaggio.

Comunque riguardatevi la scena del goal: Galliani al solito festeggia come un pazzo e Berlusconi che sembra proprio fare: va beh é un golletto trovato casualmente dopo non aver fatto nulla nel primo tempo...


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Bene così, teniamo adesso, anche se in attacco sono forti.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non la sto vedendo, mi spiegate cos'è successo per cortesia ?



Per me non è successo niente di scandaloso, solo che lascia molto giocare, e questo va a loro favore perchè hanno un gioco più aggressivo del nostro.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Stasera mi preoccupa la coppia Antonelli-Romagnoli.... si trovano troppo spesso fuori posizione


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me non è successo niente di scandaloso, solo che lascia molto giocare, e questo va a loro favore perchè hanno un gioco più aggressivo del nostro.



2 falli nettissimi dal limite non dati son roba scandalosa. Sopratutto il primo su Kucka che era lanciato come un treno verso l'area... se non lo tirava giù poteva succedere di tutto

Poi ha concesso loro di fare sempre fallo tattico sulle ripartenze nostre senza mai ammonire. alla lunga sono errori molto pesanti


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Gennaio 2016)

L'importante e' non schiacciarsi troppo,altrimenti un goal lo prendiamo.Speriamo di fare il secondo


----------



## Montag84 (31 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me non è successo niente di scandaloso, solo che lascia molto giocare, e questo va a loro favore perchè hanno un gioco più aggressivo del nostro.



-


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Gennaio 2016)

Montag84 ha scritto:


>


Lo vedo bene in quel ruolo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (31 Gennaio 2016)

Questo non ha mai preso una vanga in mano nella sia vita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

I retropassaggi di Abate


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Niang butta ogni pallone che tocca, è clamoroso


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Cristo santo che ciabattaro Niang


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma che fai Niang


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Gennaio 2016)

Arbitraggio veramente scandalose


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Al prossimo lancio a caso di Montolivo, salgo a milano e lo gambizzo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma in pieno stile Neuer in Germania - Agentina


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

EDER è vergognoso


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Espulso il culatello. Godo.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

che rischio...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Che grande Gigio, l'ha presa prima lui


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma pazzesco ora sembra neuer


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## uoteghein (31 Gennaio 2016)

Donnarumma ha una personalità MOSTRUOSA


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli e Boateng che "comunicano"


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Voglio, assolutamente voglio, vincere questo derby. Assolutamente.
> *Voglio vedere il Mancio furioso e espulso*. Voglio vedere i tatuati perdazzurri uscire indemoniati maledendo il mondo.
> Voglio assolutamente vincere così.
> Sogno di vincere così.
> Forza MILAN!



Che bello autocitarsi


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque Gigio ha preso un bel rischio. Ad essere pignoli poteva dare punizione di 2°. Il rigore come chiedevano le femminelle era totalmente inventato


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

bello schema! dove è quell'altro mago ??


----------



## Schism75 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Era calcio di punizione a 2 però, visto che l'aveva svirgolata. Vabbeh meglio così, visto l'arbitro strano di questa sera.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

cosa ce semo magnati


----------



## BB7 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Fallo netto su Bacca che vergogna


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Vabbe, due falli in un'azione, niente. Primo fallo di Alex, ammonito


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Vabbe, due falli in un'azione, niente. Primo fallo di Alex, ammonito



poi si sente che non è scandaloso... no no


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

non ne posso più di Damato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Questo è quasi da rosso, dio mio


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Uno schifo questo arbitro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il bello è che nel dopo partita il Mancio non farà altro che lamentarsi del rigore inesistente su Eder


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Che cesso sto Niang


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Partita da ufficio inchiesta. All'inter sta concedendo ogni porcata


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

dai dobbiamo raddoppiare!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

No Balotelli no.....


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

due gialli per noi ZERO per loro...anzi no Jovetic è stato ammonito


edit


----------



## Sheva my Hero (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ogni fallo una ammonizione per noi. Vergogna


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

altro giallo, ma non si vergogna?


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

sto giallo fa il pari con quello di Jovetic. Stesso metro... è tutto il resto che fa vomitare di damato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Gennaio 2016)

Damato...incredibile


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

ma nooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

E che fai Montolivo


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Rigore per sti maledetti


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

ma dove?? che ladri


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Finita


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Gennaio 2016)

Che vergogna


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Fesseria di Alex


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

finita. grazie damato


----------



## Schism75 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma Niang quando lo leva?


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Porca miseria.


----------



## BB7 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Hagahagahga che tocco &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Palo!


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

seeeeeeee !


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

ahahahahhahahahahah GODO


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Paloooooooo.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

*stragodooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

godo!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

O mio dio che godo


----------



## BB7 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Palo dritto in c a Damato


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Rigore?? Ladro maledetto 

Arbitro maledetto venduto


----------



## Nicco (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il rigore c'era, netto, ingenuità.
Adesso calma e facciamo il secondo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Come si fa a dare sti rigori????


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

dobbiamo chiuderla.. sto male


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Niang bastaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

*Baccaaaaaaaaaaaa

2-0! *


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Gennaio 2016)

Yeaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicco (31 Gennaio 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Il rigore c'era, netto, ingenuità.
> Adesso calma e facciamo il secondo.


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Bacccccca si cavolo si cavoloooo.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

GOOOOOL!! gooooooooddoooooooooo!


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

*2-0 abate strepitoso e gol di bacca e andiamoooooo *


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Oddio non ci credo, che cross ha fatto quello


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niang bastaaaaaaa



credo che ti ha sentito..haha e sono due..


----------



## Schism75 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma fosse l'ala destra il ruolo di Niang?


----------



## BB7 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Gol da vero centravanti


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Entra lo scemo


----------



## Heaven (31 Gennaio 2016)

Baccaaaaaaa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Silvio.....Facci un regalo.. 
Compraci qualcuno!! 
Esci sti soldi.... Nella bara non ti ci stanno


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Gennaio 2016)

Montolivo quanto stupido mamma mia


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque Bacca ha una freddezza incredibile. Niangggggg seeeee caxxxxxxo.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

*Gooooooooollllll

3-0 

Niang*


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

goooool!! godo! 3 a 0


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Gennaio 2016)

Godimento stellare!
Finalmente che gioia!


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

*​e sono tre! A casa!*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Incredibile, incredibile

NON FERMIAMOCI............


----------



## walter 22 (31 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## koti (31 Gennaio 2016)

*godooooo!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nicco (31 Gennaio 2016)

La gioia dell'anno. Una almeno ce la stanno regalando.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Mammmaaaaaaaaaaaaa non godevo cosiii da tempooooo


----------



## BB7 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente una gioia. Una.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

non ci sto più dentro ragazzi!!!


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Gennaio 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH impazziscooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dioooooooooooooo


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Godoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Alla faccia del FINOCCHIO


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Straordinario Donnarumma


----------



## Heaven (31 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente una gioia!! Grandi


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Mi vien da piangere!!! Finalmente finalmente!!! Sti cani maledetti umiliati


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2016)

Sto esultando come non facevo da anni.

Ma che ha fatto Bonaventura?????????? IO LO AMO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ora piango.....
Sono commosso.....

Sento gli odori dei fasti passati


----------



## wfiesso (31 Gennaio 2016)

Godoooooooooooooo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Gli ooooooo x Balotelli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Scimmia, SCIMMIA, SCIMMIA


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

ahahahahahah giallo per balotelli


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma tu guarda sto scemo...


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Voglio il poker.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2016)

che ha fatto jack madò


----------



## walter 22 (31 Gennaio 2016)

E' scemo forte


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

E' entrato da due minuti, PASSEGGIA, prende l'ammonizione e toglie la palla del 4-0 a Bacca

COMPLIMENTI


----------



## sion (31 Gennaio 2016)

usual balotelli


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2016)

Souma parla di noi


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

non ci stanno capendo più nulla


----------



## koti (31 Gennaio 2016)

Che goduria asfaltare 'sta squadraccia.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Quel cervello bacato, disturba bacca solissimo e protesta pure. Spero che Melo gli distrugga il crociato


----------



## uoteghein (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma perchè non lo facciamo marcire in panchina? Non c'entra nulla con questo Milan Balotelli. NULLA.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

voglio un gol di kucoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Incredibile un solo giocatore neanche tanto forte (Kucka) al posto di un aborto spontaneo (Bertolacci), cambi totalmente la faccia alla squadra


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Vincerete il tricolor ahah grandi.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2016)

honda e kucka 7


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

se ciao bertolacci, ci manca solo de sciglio


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Gennaio 2016)

Vincerete vincerete il tricolorrrrr Vincerete vincerete il tricolorrr


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Souma parla di noi



cioè? che dice


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Aldo Baglio perfetto, stupidata sul rigore a parte.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Con Kucka a Empoli erano sicuramente 3 punti!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Cioè cammina e dovrebbe essere il più fresco dei nostri, io non ce la faccio


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ooooooooooooooooooooleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee'


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2016)

unica pecca: la poca qualità lì davanti


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

entra l'altro cadavere


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Cioè cammina e dovrebbe essere il più fresco dei nostri, io non ce la faccio



Una società seria non lo riprendeva, una società seria che sbaglia dopo averlo preso e visto come non si impegna, lo rimandava a casa a gennaio


----------



## uoteghein (31 Gennaio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Cioè cammina e dovrebbe essere il più fresco dei nostri, io non ce la faccio



Nemmeno io. È una cosa sportivamente inaccettabile.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2016)

honda mvp probabilmente


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Alex 10 in pagella


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> unica pecca: la poca qualità lì davanti



unica pecca: che quando c'è un po' di gente a fare il tifo magari si vince


----------



## Hellscream (31 Gennaio 2016)

E' bene fare notare anche come Mr. 40 milioni il campo stasera non l'ha visto.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

kucka ha difeso ogni pallone, fantastico


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2016)

Adesso il rientro di Menez diventa fondamentale. Lì davanti è lui il titolare, senza alcuna discussione.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Gennaio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' bene fare notare anche come Mr. 40 milioni il campo stasera non l'ha visto.



Molto, molto più clamoroso di Bertolacci

Ma per i giornalai non è così


----------



## mr.wolf (31 Gennaio 2016)

finalmente una bella serata


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Gennaio 2016)

Balotelli BASTA


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

De Sciglio c'ha una faccia che sembra che abbiamo perso


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2016)

GODO copiosamente


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

La telecronaca di souma che litiga con salvini.....uno spettacolo!!!!


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Almeno una gioia quest'anno è arrivata: 3-0 al derby! Grazie Miha, grazie ragazzi. Ora andiamo a prendere i prescritti!


----------



## Schism75 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Dopo 3 anni di batoste, stasera Godo. C'é spazio per migliorare questa squadra e arrivare terzi. Cravatta gialla sbrigati. 
E continuo a dire che con un mercato estivo più sensato e un allenatore diverso ora stavamo davvero in alto. Davvero in alto. 

Kucka partita mostruosa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2016)

asfaltati


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> dai! speriamo in un bel 3 a 0! sarebbe un orgasmo



mi tocca autoquotarmi


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Partita grandissima di quasi tutti... Niang ha fatto un gran secondo tempo dopo che lo ho odiato nel primo


----------



## Sanji (31 Gennaio 2016)

Grandiiiiiii!!!! Godoooooo!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Gennaio 2016)

Da quanto tempo aspettavamo una serata così? Ce la meritiamo tutta ragazzi! Godiamocela  forza Milan!


----------



## walter 22 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Sono contento finalmente una gioia


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ahh che serata. Che gioia. Kucka e Honda mi hanno sorpreso, che partita.


----------



## Tobi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Umiliati, 15 minuti di Tiki Taka. Spettacolo


----------



## wildfrank (31 Gennaio 2016)

E adesso Galliani chi lo regge????????


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

comunque Damato ha provato a farci perdere fino all'ultimo


----------



## Polis (31 Gennaio 2016)

Kucka migliore in campo per distacco, se quest'uomo avesse un po' di piedi... Non giocherebbe in questo milan.
Bene anche Honda.
Che piacere umiliare i cugini, mi mancava. Tanto.


----------



## The P (31 Gennaio 2016)

Bene. Finalmente una partita ben giocata. 

Kucka gigantesco, Honda super, ottimo Alex, Montolivo e Abate in stato di grazia. Niang non benissimo, ma alla fine decisivo. Jack è sempre Jack. Bacca cecchino. Ottimo dai.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (31 Gennaio 2016)

finalmente una gioia dopo secoli...
non ricordavo più cosa volesse dire GODEREEEEEEEE


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> E adesso Galliani chi lo regge????????



Oggi ha ben ragione di godere, come noi. Basta non ascoltare le boiate che dice


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente si godeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Che bella cosa


----------



## gheorghehagi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Honda e kuco hanno spezzato la partita


----------



## folletto (31 Gennaio 2016)

Che goduria, ogni volta che mettevo skygo era un gol e mi son visto anche il rigore 

Ora ancora più insulti a questa società criminale


----------



## mr.wolf (31 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> cioè? che dice



Saluta quelli dalla tastiera acida


----------



## smallball (31 Gennaio 2016)

grandissima vittoria,ottimo Kucka


----------



## The P (31 Gennaio 2016)

Polis ha scritto:


> Kucka migliore in campo per distacco, *se quest'uomo avesse un po' di piedi.*.. Non giocherebbe in questo milan.
> Bene anche Honda.
> Che piacere umiliare i cugini, mi mancava. Tanto.



Comunque non ha il piede felpato, ma neanche i ferri da stiro che gli si attribuiscono.


----------



## Reblanck (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il rigore dato a l'inter è da sotto inchiesta !
Kuka migliore in campo ha fatto la differenza insieme a Bonaventura.
Stasera sembravamo una squadra vera !


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2016)

Il trinomio rigore sbagliato+gol+gol... Goduta spaziale


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Non pensavo che potessi ancora emozionarmi per questa squadra!!!!!


----------



## Kaw (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ragazzi, ho un erezione!!!!!!!!!!!

Una goduria doppia visto il rigore.
Era un bel pò che non riprovavo queste gioie, mi mancano un casino...


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente.


----------



## sion (31 Gennaio 2016)

si gode finalmente...dopo tanto tempo...distrutti i perdazzuri...meglio di cosi!


----------



## Doctore (31 Gennaio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


>



Sono morto


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente 'na gioia! Finalmente! E nel derby poi! Con gli olé finali, il rigore sbagliato da quel presuntuoso e l'arbitro a favore loro finché ha potuto. Finalmente.
Bene tutti, anche il Capitone e PiedeSghembo Abate.
Kucka monumentale, insieme ad Alex il migliore. Se tutti i centrocampisti avessero la sua grinta, ce la giocheremmo con molte più squadre. Bacca cecchino, Niang pippa (non mi faccio abbagliare dal gol, *che aveva pure sbagliato da solo davanti a Handanovic*). Nota di demerito per Mononeurone, che entra e in 30" netti rifila due calcetti a Medel e si fa ammonire. Non contento, passeggia come suo solito per il campo. Irritante come nessuno. Ma perché non lo rispediscono a Liverpool? Perché?
6,5 medio a tutti gli altri, 7 a Bonaventura.
Speriamo solo che _il malefico duo_ non blateri di nuovo di terzo posto. Siamo di fronte all'ennesimo bluff, ottenuto con l'Inter in crisi, come lo era la Fiorentina. A Palermo pareggino, ma questa godiamocela. E tanto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Gennaio 2016)

Godo immensamente.

Rigore sbagliato, palla persa da EPIC BROZO e ripartenza

MI FATE SCHIFO


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2016)

Gente davvero, è dai tempi dell'ultimo scudetto che non godevo così per il Milan, ci voleva


----------



## 666psycho (31 Gennaio 2016)

Godo tantissimo! una gioia immensa che non provavo da tanto! Bravi tutti! Buonissima partita, siamo stati molto concreti e ci abbiamo creduto. 

Donnarumma 6.5 
Abate 6.5
Alex 7
Romagnoli 6.5
Antonelli 6.5
Montolivo 6.5
Jack 7
Kucka 7
Niang 6
Bacca 6 

Balotelli 5..5
Boateng SV
Bertolacci 5.5 

Mihajlovic 7


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Bergomi quasi in lacrime


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (31 Gennaio 2016)

UMILIATI.
Ora devono stare zitti e non parlare più di noi per un bel bel bel pò.


----------



## folletto (31 Gennaio 2016)

Peccato che hanno espulso il finocchio e non aver potuto vederlo dopo il rigore e le due pere a raffica.
Sapete se e a che ora la replica Sky domani mattina?


----------



## sion (31 Gennaio 2016)

bacca errori e quello che volete..ma segna tipo da 7 partite di seguito


----------



## Aragorn (31 Gennaio 2016)

Grazie ragazzi, grazie a tutti (tranne mononeurone), finalmente una gioia  Grandissima goduria unita alla speranza di dare finalmente continuità ai risultati


----------



## wildfrank (31 Gennaio 2016)

Mentre esultavo al 3° gol anche il mio labrador scondizolava a guardarmi......


----------



## TheZio (31 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente...Godiamocela un po'


----------



## Sheva my Hero (31 Gennaio 2016)

godo come una nutria


----------



## The Ripper (31 Gennaio 2016)

Non godevo così da Milan Barcellona 2-0
Mi mancavano questi momenti. .. le esultanze saltando di qua e di là per casa


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, grazie a tutti (tranne mononeurone), finalmente una gioia  Grandissima goduria unita alla speranza di dare finalmente continuità ai risultati



.


----------



## Doctore (31 Gennaio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Peccato che hanno espulso *il finocchio* e non aver potuto vederlo dopo il rigore e le due pere a raffica.
> Sapete se e a che ora la replica Sky domani mattina?


----------



## Gabry (31 Gennaio 2016)

Un'inter passiva e chinata a 90. Inizia a vedersi l'impronta di Mancini.


----------



## pisolo22 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Contento per il risultato e per gente seria poca ma che c'è che gioca nella nostra squadra che meritava finalmente un sorriso. Partitone di Alex onnipresente in attacco e difesa !!! e sono contento ancora di più perchè finalmente abbiamo vinto un derby in modo convincente e con molte decisioni arbitrali a sfavore (il rigore c'era) ma solo quello anche se l'azione da cui è nato era punizione per noi. 
Un Applauso doppio anche al nostro Killer Carlos Bacca "El Pelucha" grande uomo e professionista encomiabile che con una squadra indecente riesce sempre ad essere decisivo. 
Ora non facciamo che sia solo un episodio isolato e cerchiamo di dare più continuità ai risultati.
PS: Un grazie al palo sotto la Curva Nord!!!!


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Gennaio 2016)

Grandissimi e tra poco rientra Menez, dai possiamo ancora toglierci delle soddisfazioni.Godoooooo


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Gennaio 2016)

Un saluto carissimo a Geoffrey Kondogbia.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Bellissima l'immagine dopo l'1-0 dell'abbraccio Montolivo - Alex che esultano insieme, alla faccia di chi diceva che tra i due non correva buon sangue


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2016)

Una sola parola: finalmente.
Finalmente gioco divertente,finalmente emozioni "di una volta",finalmente una serata in cui ti senti felice di tifare Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2016)

Non mi ricordavo piu' cosa significasse godere per una partita!


----------



## markjordan (31 Gennaio 2016)

coi nostri limiti noi siamo una squadra 
loro un'accozzaglia di buoni giocatori , a culo e arbitraggi corretti eravamo noi con 5 punti in + di loro , x cui sentivo addirittura il 3-0 , se me lo sento succede
pure dejong via , non pare vero
niang ha doti ma non mestiere idem molti altri nostri


----------



## el_gaucho (31 Gennaio 2016)

Senza Parole,

Solo Forza Milan


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Gennaio 2016)

Una gioia, ogni tanto una gioia! Almeno questa soddisfazione! 
Grandissimo Alex, stasera. Per una volta mi va solo di godermi la vittoria. Non sono più i tempi dei derby spettacolari, ma almeno abbiamo vinto bene.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (31 Gennaio 2016)

questa partita mi ha fatto tornare in mente quando ero/eravamo felici per il Milan...quelle emozioni di goduria....


----------



## Nicco (31 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini...ma sii onesto, l'arbitro ha condotto male da entrambe le parti, mancano tanti gialli a voi e tante belle punizioni a noi.


----------



## folletto (31 Gennaio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> godo come una nutria



E in tanti rosicano come castori


----------



## pisolo22 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini sta piangendo a premium sport in diretta , che piccolo uomo al posto di parlare di sbagli arbitrali che sono più clamorosi a loro favore se la dovrebbe prendere solo con se stesso e le sua squadra senza ne testa ne coda fatta di zappatori e fabbri!!!


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (31 Gennaio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> E in tanti rosicano come castori



beh no dai...ieri ha pareggiato col palermo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini ridicolo ahahahahaha


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (31 Gennaio 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Mancini sta piangendo a premium sport in diretta , che piccolo uomo al posto di parlare di sbagli arbitrali che sono più clamorosi a loro favore se la dovrebbe prendere solo con se stesso e le sua squadra senza ne testa ne coda fatta di zappatori e fabbri!!!



le belle donne son fatte così..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

.. Mi sbaglierò ma stasera Silvio ha goduto di brutto...
E quando Silvio gode... Paga!! 

Domani ci compra messi!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini intervistato..... Ma sparati


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

La sfinter...dice il ciuffo...ha avuto 3/4 occasioni da gollssss 
Che partita ha visto?!???


----------



## hiei87 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente si gode! Era parecchio tempo che il Milan non mi faceva saltare dalla sedia...


----------



## Shevchenko (31 Gennaio 2016)

Bella partita dei nostri.


----------



## Vikash (31 Gennaio 2016)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodddddddddddddooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> La sfinter...dice il ciuffo...ha avuto 3/4 occasioni da gollssss
> Che partita ha visto?!???



L'Inter di Ronaldo, probabilmente...


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'Inter di Ronaldo, probabilmente...


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (31 Gennaio 2016)

comunque grande hatelex


----------



## Vikash (31 Gennaio 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Un saluto carissimo a Geoffrey Kondogbia.



Tanto affetto per lui!


----------



## goleador 70 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Grandi ragazzi!! Mi veniva da piangere dalla gioia


----------



## Vikash (31 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini *ridicolo*. Avete visto il gesto del dito medio ai tifosi? Lui che si offende quando gli danno del _frocius_. Avete visto come ha trattato la Calcagno?
Povero piccolo finocchietto selvatico.


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Gennaio 2016)

attento ciuffo che piangendo ti cola il mascara..


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ragazzi io veramente non so descrivere come la sto vivendo. E' un ora che c'ho i lacrimoni pronti a scendere come quando mi rivedo i video del milan d'ancelotti. Non cambia nulla da ieri, ma battere così l'Inter è una liberazione enorme dalle catene in cui siamo stati imbrigliati


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Vikash ha scritto:


> Mancini *ridicolo*. Avete visto il gesto del dito medio ai tifosi? Lui che si offende quando gli danno del _******_. Avete visto come ha trattato la Calcagno?
> Povero piccolo finocchietto selvatico.



allora e' vero che ha fatto il dito...ci vorrebbe una bella foto


----------



## alcyppa (31 Gennaio 2016)

Toh colpo di scena, il Milan mi ha fatto passare una bella serata.

Godissimo per i cuginastri maledetti sculati che si beccano due 3-0 nel giro di 4 giorni.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Mancini ora alla rai, ha detto che Damato ha rubato dal 3° minuto... è senza vergogna sta femminella


----------



## Black (31 Gennaio 2016)

che goduriaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! mai avrei pensato di vedere una vittoria così larga nel punteggio, ma anche meritata! Icardi che sbaglia un rigore... il Mancio che perde la testa!! godooooo


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ma il gol di Alex non vi ricorda un po' quello di Stam nel derby champions??


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma il gol di Alex non vi ricorda un po' quello di Stam nel derby champions??



mi ricorda forse più quello di De Jong... comunque sì sono tutti e tre pelati


----------



## dyablo65 (31 Gennaio 2016)

ho visto la foto....che brutta persona e poi voleva fare il moralista con sarri....


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2016)

Incredibile ancora non ci credo .


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente una vera gioia!!! 

Gigio 6
Abate 6
Alex 7
Romagnoli 6
Antonelli 5
Honda 7
Montolivo 6
Kucka 7
Jack 6
Niang 5
Bacca 6

Pd. Mancini ****** di m***a!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Godo troppo


----------



## pablog1585 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Niang gol e assist decisivi a 21 anni nel derby... cediamolo!!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (31 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io veramente non so descrivere come la sto vivendo. E' un ora che c'ho i lacrimoni pronti a scendere come quando mi rivedo i video del milan d'ancelotti. Non cambia nulla da ieri, ma battere così l'Inter è una liberazione enorme dalle catene in cui siamo stati imbrigliati



Ti capisco!!!!anch io dopo moltissimo ho esultato come i vecchi tempi,ho la gola in fiamme e solo al settimo cielo!!!
Questa sera finalmente ho goduto .


----------



## Danielsan (31 Gennaio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma il gol di Alex non vi ricorda un po' quello di Stam nel derby champions??



Mi ricorda di piu questo


----------



## Ciachi (31 Gennaio 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda di piu questo



No....questo è proprio lui!!!!!


----------



## Lambro (31 Gennaio 2016)

Gigio 6
Abate 6.5
Antonelli 6
Romagnoli 7
Alex 7
Montolivo 7
Kucka 7
Honda 7
Bonaventura 7
Bacca 7
Niang 7


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Gennaio 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda di piu questo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Gennaio 2016)

Solo Antonelli insufficente. Bene gli altri

#epicgodo


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Gennaio 2016)

Finalmente una soddisfazione, ormai nemmeno ricordavo più com'era vincer eun derby


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Febbraio 2016)

Che goduria!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in modo oggettivo bisogna dire che abbiamo sfruttato le occasioni avute, mentre loro no. Ma chissenefrega. Godo come un riccio. A casa intertristi!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io veramente non so descrivere come la sto vivendo. E' un ora che c'ho i lacrimoni pronti a scendere come quando mi rivedo i video del milan d'ancelotti. Non cambia nulla da ieri, ma battere così l'Inter è una liberazione enorme dalle catene in cui siamo stati imbrigliati



è bellissimo, speriamo che dimostrino continuità, Sinis ha ricostruito una squadra e gliene va dato atto


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Che goduria!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in modo oggettivo bisogna dire che abbiamo sfruttato le occasioni avute, mentre loro no. Ma chissenefrega. Godo come un riccio. A casa intertristi!!!!!!!!



abbiamo fatto noi la partita però, poi le occasioni le hanno avuto entrambi ma noi siamo stati superiori


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2016)

Godiamoci la serata, grandissima vittoria.

Tutti molto bene stasera, forse il solo Antonelli (sopratutto nel primo tempo) in difficoltà.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Finalmente una vera gioia!!!
> 
> Gigio 6
> Abate 6
> ...



jack mi è piaciuto molto, minimo un sei e mezzo


----------



## Danielsan (1 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 6,5 : Alex gli fa un retropassaggio da "amico"con la palla che rimbalza e lo induce alla svirgolata,per una questione di attimi tocca prima la palla grazie al "pugnodipollice" se no la decapitazione di Eder era certa,con conseguente espulsione e rigore. Fà una paratona su Icardi prima che l'argentino esploda per aria dopo esser stato sfiorato da Alex. Ha il merito di distrarlo dagli 11 metri dicendo a Icardi " Wandaènazzozza!"

Abate 7 : Di solito il derby per lui è come la criptonite per Superman, con la differenza che Abate non è super nelle altre partite. Stasera non sbaglia nulla,sempre sul pezzo e mette un'ottimo cross sul finire del primo tempo con Honda che per centrimetri non la "mette". Sarebbe stata una combo pazzesca.

Alex 7,5 : Eroe della serata,dietro è insuperabile,sblocca il derby con una rete di testa che ricorda il fantastico gol di Aldo in spiaggia in "3 uomini e una gamba". Nel secondo tempo accusa un pò di stanchezza ma regge. Roccia.

Romagnoli 6,5 : Partita di sostanza e di tranquillità, sbaglia pochissimo e si dimostra anche in una partita delicata come il derby di avere tanta personalità.

Antonelli 6 : Partita onesta,dalle sue parti Perisic nel primo tempo scende spesso. Comunque sufficente.

Honda 7 : Il giapponese non è un esterno. Ma il sinistro lo sa usare chiedere ad Alex. Corre e gioca. Bene ma rimane comunque un esterno adattato.Non vedo in rosa un esterno destro di ruolo..

Kucka 7,5 : Lo sapevamo,33 milioni ben investiti.Forza,grinta,intensità. A Monaco forse lo rimpiangono.. Forza della natura.

Montolivo 7 : Di solito col passare dei minuti cala vistosamente, stasera parte piano e cresce durante la partita. Partita di spessore per il capitano rossonero.

Bonaventura 7 : Cosa puoi dire di un giocatore che quando gioca meno bene del solito,fa' segnare Niang? Certezza costante.

Bacca 7: Ogni volta che tira un fantallenatore gode. Movimento da punta rapace qual'è, non aspettiamoci certi tipi di giocate da questo ragazzo. Ma quando la palla è in area le mutande diventano croccanti.

Niang 7 : E' un cesso. Quando lo toglie. Basta Niang.Perchè non l'hanno venduto. Ok, durante la partita ha combinato poco a parte l'assist perfetto e il gol.

Boateng: SV
Balotelli: SV Entra e si accorge che Medel è troppo piccolo per i suoi gusti e gli da un calcetto.Giallo.
Bertolacci SV 

Mihajlovic 7,5 : Questo derby l'ha vinto lui, squadra cazzuta che non molla niente,pressing e facciatosta. In fondo in mancanza di giocatori di qualità non è quello che "almeno" ci aspettavamo? Avanti cosi con questa faccia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Godiamoci la serata, grandissima vittoria.
> 
> Tutti molto bene stasera, forse il solo Antonelli (sopratutto nel primo tempo) in difficoltà.



Kucka il primo tempo sembrava un misto tra un treno e un carro armato, impressionante


----------



## S T B (1 Febbraio 2016)

Kondocoso salta con noi!!!!


----------



## Denni90 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Classica partita che ti può svoltare la stagione! 
Se prendono coscienza dei mezzi che hanno e tirano fuori le balls allora faremo un super girone di ritorno! 
Forza Milan!


----------



## 666psycho (1 Febbraio 2016)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> Classica partita che ti può svoltare la stagione!
> Se prendono coscienza dei mezzi che hanno e tirano fuori le balls allora faremo un super girone di ritorno!
> Forza Milan!



speriamo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Febbraio 2016)

Che felicita' ragazzi, umiliare questi sfigati nerazzurri e vedere rosicare il loro allenatore sapientone non ha prezzo


----------



## de sica (1 Febbraio 2016)

Che goduria ragazzi, che GODURIA. 3 pere e tutti a casa


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Victorss (1 Febbraio 2016)

Oddio ragazzi!! MA quanto si gode???
Si vince 3 a 0, quel viscido di Mancini che viene espulso e si sbuddana in mondovisione insultando e piangendo come un bambino.
Icardi che sbaglia il rigore, San Siro che canta "tutti a casa alèèè".
Kucka che RIDICOLIZZA da solo l'intero centrocampo perdazzurro!
Ma quanto state godendo??? Perchè io non ho piu voce ne forze. Ho trovato il nirvana.
Almeno per stasera, GRAZIE RAGAZZI.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>


Tutta politica. Mai credere a Salvini.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Oddio ragazzi!! MA quanto si gode???
> Si vince 3 a 0, quel viscido di Mancini che viene espulso e si sbuddana in mondovisione insultando e piangendo come un bambino.
> Icardi che sbaglia il rigore, San Siro che canta "tutti a casa alèèè".
> Kucka che RIDICOLIZZA da solo l'intero centrocampo perdazzurro!
> ...



Mamma mia davvero. Miglior serata dal 2011.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutta politica. Mai credere a Salvini.



Ovvio.


----------



## Tobi (1 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 6.5 Preciso nelle uscite e nella posizione, ha sbagliato solo in occasione del rinvio svirgolato. 16 anni signori.
Abate 6.5 Il piede rimane sempre di forma quadrata ma almeno oggi spinge con continuità e difende in maniera ordinata. 
Antonelli 5 Va in difficoltà nell 1vs1, corre e si sbatte ma poteva meglio.
Alex 7 Sarebbe da 8 ma quel fallo ingenuo macchia un pò la sua prestazione monumentale. Quest'anno un giocatore importantissimo
Romagnoli 7 Si fa trovare fuori posizione su una verticalizzazione nel primo tempo, poi le prende tutte ed imposta anche con freddezza
Kucka 7.5 Gli manca solo il gol, ha stradominato a centrocampo
Montolivo 6.5 Recupera un pò di palloni, e non lascia la difesa scoperta, rallenta però troppo il gioco.
Honda 7 Non è un'ala ma dà equilibrio perchè si sacrifica molto, oggi molto positivo anche in fase offensiva. Bravo
Bonaventura 7 Porta un pò a spasso quelli con la maglia neroazzurra, si becca 30 falli ma nemmeno un'ammonizione, sul 3 a 0 mette a sedere il difensore e serve un'assist facile a Niang. 
Bacca 7 Una palla e un gol, media realizzativa pazzesca, peccato che fuori dall'area faccia molta confusione
Niang 6.5 Si allarga troppo, fino al 70 esimo ha dato una mano in copertura ma in fase offensiva quasi nullo gol a parte

Balo 2 Dategli un cervello, anche usato
Boa sv

Miha 8. Oggi, pressing, intensità, distanza giusta tra i reparti, continuare su questa strada


----------



## Marco23 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Kucka sta diventando un bel giocatore. Buona vittoria contro una squadra più forte


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Vittoria netta e strameritata. Partita giocata ad alto ritmo, cosa che ha messo alle corde l'inder per l'intero match. I cambi di ritmo di Kucka e la qualità immensa di Jack sono state le armi della nostra grande gara. Avanti Milan!!!


----------



## pazzomania (1 Febbraio 2016)

Torno adesso dallo stadio, ma mi sono riletto tutte le 50 pagine di cronaca live che avete scritto 

Che goduria!!!!! ahahahahaha a casa perdazzurri!

E non vi dico la gioia nel cantare tutta la partita tutti insieme "la mamma di Mancini ha il figlio prociooooo"

E ANDIAMOOOO!!!!! 3-0 LERDAZZURRI!


----------



## Danielsan (1 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sono strafelice ragazzi, ok siamo la squadra un pò scarsa che siamo, ok ora Galliani e Berlusconi sarebbero capaci di dire "siamo forti non serve mercato siamo da Champions e bla bla bla" ma che goduria è stata? Non vincevamo da 5 anni e l'abbiamo fatto alla grande con un ex nerazzurro al comando auhjuahuahuahuhuahu 



ps qualcun potrebbe trovarmi se c'è, il video dove Donnarumma e non ricordo chi nel casino si sono passati la palla 5-6 volte a fine partita???


----------



## Victorss (1 Febbraio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sono strafelice ragazzi, ok siamo la squadra un pò scarsa che siamo, ok ora Galliani e Berlusconi sarebbero capaci di dire "siamo forti non serve mercato siamo da Champions e bla bla bla" ma che goduria è stata? Non vincevamo da 5 anni e l'abbiamo fatto alla grande con un ex nerazzurro al comando auhjuahuahuahuhuahu
> 
> 
> 
> ps qualcun potrebbe trovarmi se c'è, il video dove Donnarumma e non ricordo chi nel casino si sono passati la palla 5-6 volte a fine partita???



Donnarumma e Romagnoli. Grandissimi.


----------



## CIppO (1 Febbraio 2016)

Come avevo scritto all'inizio: ero fiducioso.
TRIPLETE e tutti a casa, Mancini prima di degli altri ad aprire la porta! Bravi tutti stavolta!


----------



## Sotiris (1 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 6 (media fra la papera nel rinvio e la parata su Icardi)

Abate 6,5
Alex 7,5 (nonostante il rigore)
Romagnoli 7
Antonelli 5,5

Honda 7
Montolivo 6+
Kucka 7
Bonaventura 6,5

Niang 6,5
Bacca 6,5

Balotelli, Boateng e Bertolacci s.v.

Mihajlovic 8


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Febbraio 2016)

Finalmente una serata degna dei colori che indossiamo, ci voleva, vittoria meritata contro una squadra ampiamente sopravvalutata che per tutto questo tempo era andata avanti quasi ed esclusivamente a colpi di fortuna!
[MENTION=325]AcetoBalsamico[/MENTION] attenzione alle parole censurate raga!


----------



## massvi (1 Febbraio 2016)

Godo moltissimo. Avremmo vinto anche subendo il pari di Icardi.
Mi sono piaciuti tutti, soprattutto Honda. Lo reputo un calciatore molto intelligente che ora ha trovato anche una buonissima condizione fisica. Mancini non sa proprio perdere, personaggio ridicolo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (1 Febbraio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6 (media fra la papera nel rinvio e la parata su Icardi)
> 
> Abate 6,5
> Alex 7,5 (nonostante il rigore)
> ...



Condivido in pieno.
La vittoria sull'Inter fa grande piacere, ma è opportuno volare bassi...
Comunque la migliore del Milan di quest'anno.
Hanno corso e pressato per 90 minuti, cosa mai vista prima.
Cosa sarà stato? 
Lavoro psicologico di Miha, preparazione fisica alla partita, autostima o semplicemente acqua alla gola?
Ce lo dirà la prossima a Palermo. 
Se vinciamo là, inauguriamo una filotto di vittorie, altrimenti finisce la corsa alla zona CL:


----------



## mistergao (1 Febbraio 2016)

Inter cotta, anzi stracotta: una squadra di cadaveri che è durata 15-20 minuti, salvo poi crollare miseramente. Un po' me l'aspettavo: ultimamente (da dopo la sosta) non corrono più e mercoledì hanno preso una scoppola notevole, ma non pensavo fossero così a tera. Quando li ho visti partire forte ho capito che sarebbe bastato resistere all'inizio per poi vincere, cosa che puntualmente è successa. Noi buoni, compatti e cattivi il giusto, abbiamo fatto un'onesta partita, ma non esaltiamoci troppo, perchè loro erano davvero poca roba.


----------



## Kaladin85 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Grandissima partita da parte di tutti, soprattutto del trio Kucka-Montolivo-Honda, che ha disintegrato il centrocampo dell'inter.
Un pochino in ombra bonaventura e antonelli, soprattutto rispetto ad Abate-Honda che avevano una marcia in più sull'altra fascia.
Bacca come al solito, gol a parte, non si è visto...ma finchè segna, va bene così.
Niang un gol e un assist nel derby, altro che 16 milioni


Comunque pensare ai 3 milioni di Kucka che passano sopra ai diretti avversari ed ai 40 di Kondogbia seduto in panchina dall'altra parte fa capire che, per quanto disastrata sia la serie A, giocarci a livello tattico è sempre di una difficoltà estrema.


----------



## malos (1 Febbraio 2016)

Finalmente una gioia. Non montiamoci la testa ma si gode copiosamente.


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Febbraio 2016)

Come godo a vincere così contro questi, con Mancini che a fine partita piagnucola come un bambino, COME GODO


----------



## Hammer (1 Febbraio 2016)

Ero allo stadio e ho goduto come un pazzo. Bravissimi tutti. Solo Antonelli in difficoltà

Donnarumma 6

Abate 6.5
*Alex 7.5
*Romagnoli 7
Antonelli 5.5

Honda 7
Montolivo 7
Kucka 7
Bonaventura 6

Niang 6.5
Bacca 6.5

Balotelli SV
Boateng SV
Bertolacci SV
*
Mihajlovic 8*


----------



## Baggio (1 Febbraio 2016)

Una goduria immensa!!! Godooo!!!


----------



## J&B (1 Febbraio 2016)

finalmente un po di felicità


----------



## Milanforever63 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Godo troppo !!!!


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (1 Febbraio 2016)

diciamo che questo derby è stato una boccata d'ossigeno..un piccolo quantitativo di antidoto che è servito a sopportare il veleno che ci scorre nelle vene.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Febbraio 2016)

Forse per la prima volta dopo anni ho visto il nostro centrocampo asfaltare quello di un squadra avversaria.


----------



## Hammer (1 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Forse per la prima volta dopo anni ho visto il nostro centrocampo asfaltare quello di un squadra avversaria.



Davvero. Kucka ha fatto il trattore (tutt'altra pasta rispetto a Bertolacci) e Montolivo ha giocato davvero bene.


----------



## gheorghehagi (1 Febbraio 2016)

Il problema per miha e la squadra rimane quello di preparare le partite contro le piccole e in trasferta...risolto questo possiamo anche sperare in un girone di ritorno soddisfacente


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (1 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Davvero. Kucka ha fatto il trattore (tutt'altra pasta rispetto a Bertolacci) e Montolivo ha giocato davvero bene.



non nominare bertolacci ti prego...mi viene male..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Aron (1 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Forse per la prima volta dopo anni ho visto il nostro centrocampo asfaltare quello di un squadra avversaria.



Va detto che Mancini ha impostato malissimo l'Inter.

Una vittoria così comunque ci voleva, e non solo per i tre punti.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (1 Febbraio 2016)

Siamo ancora fuori dalla zona Europa, abbiamo una squadra fatta non da campioni, ma la gioia di vincere un derby così va sopra ogni cosa. E' brutto dirlo, ma non ricordo l'ultima volta che ho urlato così tanto. Il rigore di Icardi, il goal di Bacca e subito dopo di Niang, mi hanno mandato fuori di testa che non ricordo precisamente cosa ho fatto. Davvero una serata da incorniciare!


----------



## carlosbacca (1 Febbraio 2016)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!
era tanto tempo che non gioivo cosi per una partita... finalmente! forza MILAN sempre
MILANO E' ROSSONERA


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Febbraio 2016)

Non riesco ancora a capacitarmi come gli. Intertristi possano minimamente reputarsi come la prima squadra di Milano. 
Sono nati da una costola del AC milan. 
Hanno una bacheca trofei che se va bene è un terzo della nostra..


----------



## zlatan (2 Febbraio 2016)

Ragazzi che goduria ho scelto la giornata giusta per tornare allo stadio, me lo sentivo.
Adesso la sbornia è passata e se non facciamo almeno 7 punti, (ma dobbiamo cercare di farne 9), questa vittoria non sarà valsa a niente.
Ma intanto ce la siamo goduta e allo stadio è stato ancora più bello..


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Febbraio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi che goduria ho scelto la giornata giusta per tornare allo stadio, me lo sentivo
> Ma intanto ce la siamo goduta e allo stadio è stato ancora più bello..



Complimenti! Quanto non darei per vivere una serata cosi..

Ho appena rivisto la partita e non ho nessun dubbio che San Siro cosi è lo stadio piu magico nel mondo, forse paragonabile solo alla Bombonera o il Westafelnstadium e un vero peccato vederlo ogni domenica con solo 20000 o 25000 p... giocatori come Abate che di certo non e un esempio di personalità sembravano scatenati, ovviamente San Siro da solo non vince nulla ma quando e cosi fa una spinta importantissima per i giocatori, credo ogni giocatore di calcio vorrebe giocare in uno stadio come San Siro, veramente pazzesco.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 6,5
Abate 7
Romagnoli 7
Alex 7,5
Antonelli 6,5
Honda 6,5
Bonaventura 7
Montolivo 7
Kucka 7
Niang 7
Bacca 7

Balotelli s.v.
Bertolacci s.v.
Boateng s.v.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Ora che è terminato il ban posso commentare:
Ho goduto davvero come non facevo da tempo. Al gol di Bacca solo Dio sa quanto ho urlato. Grandi ragazzi!


----------

